# If I change my 'sona to a lombax...



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

*EDIT 1:* Shweet a poll!
*EDIT 2:* Bowdlerized. Not trying to piss (i mean PO) off any fanatics (those who wish to inform you of their worldview) here. I was just ranting about this hick town to myself when I first did this. 
*EDIT 3:* Done and done. Now go away.

Yea, I still might.

*General:*
 Name: Slyck
 Age: 15
 Sex: Male
 Species: Lombax
 Height: 6'
 Weight: 165

*Appearance:*
 - Hair and fur: Standard yellow
 - Markings: White chest
 - Eye color: Metallic blue, gold rings inside
 - Other features: Less sodium than before?

*Behavior, preferences and Personality:*
 Kind, funny, generous to friends and new acquaintances, mean, rude,  sometimes even violent to people I don't like. Stay on my good list and  you have it made.

*Skills:*
Good with electronics, computers. Good leader.

*Weaknesses:*
Very political. I get raged easily if X doesn't  get elected,  etc. Can be bought to an extent.

*Likes:*
Good music, nice people, video games.
 Dislikes: The ignorant, naggy people.

*History:*
Whatever.

*Additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?":*
 Blood type: Same as in real life. Whatever it is.
 Favorite stores: The Goodwill / Salvation Army / Pawn Shop
*
Clothing/Personal Style:*
Nothing special.
*
Picture:*
Ain't  got one.

*Goal:* Live life as it comes.
*Profession:* Computer repair.
*Personal quote:* If you can't beat 'em, try harder.
*Theme song:* ATHF intro? All that rap sounds the same to me!
*Birthdate:* 12-22-'94
*Star sign:* Don't believe in that, don't care to know.

*Favorite food:* No favorite food.
*Favorite drink:* Charmer    of Mother-in-law exclusive Polish wine  That's actually what the bottle says! (Grammer is a little botched)
*Favorite location:* Bellingham, WA or Vancouver, BC.
*Favorite weather:* 70F and humid.
*Favorite color:* Yellow or blue. Depends on mood.

*Least liked food:* No least liked food.
*Least liked drink:* None
*Least liked location:* Utah?
*Least liked weather:* Cold rain and snow.

*Favorite person:* Anyone nice!
*Least liked person:* Anyone mean / fangirl/boy type people.
*Friends:* I prefer 1-4 good friends over a lot.
*Relations:* What?
*Enemies:* None. Well, at least not any _enemies_.
*Significant other:* Single and looking. 
*Orientation:* Pan but strongly leaning gay.

Most of this is  the same as in real life.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Hey you don't like religious zealots either


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like a hot lombax. <3


----------



## Sauvignon (May 23, 2010)

I feel this is a good move; especially the part about not wearing clothes.


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> *Theme song:* ATHF intro? All that rap sounds the same to me!


>:[


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Don't do it. 

Seriously, staying as a wolf would be less fagtastic than a lombax.


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> Seriously, staying as a wolf would be less fagtastic than a lombax.


I think, you think it's only 'fagtastic' because of Fuzzy.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think, you think it's only 'fagtastic' because of Fuzzy.



Nah. He's only part of the reason.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Good, but...


Slyck said:


> *Likes:*
> Good music, nice people, video games.


 needs more Courtney Gears.


----------



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

Time for another one of my multi-quote posts.



Nerdywolf said:


> Hey you don't like religious zealots either



Of course I do. You gon rot in hell, heathen!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sounds like a hot lombax. <3



Yea. XD



Sauvignon said:


> I feel this is a good move; especially the part about not wearing clothes.











Browder said:


> >:[



Well, there is _some_ good rap.



Icarus615 said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> Seriously, staying as a wolf would be less fagtastic than a lombax.



Says you.



Browder said:


> I think, you think it's only '*fagtastic*' because of Fuzzy.



You go girlfriend!



Alstor said:


> Good, but...
> 
> needs more Courtney Gears.



Pop blows. That is all.


----------



## Kreevox (May 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sounds like a hot lombax. <3



Holy shit Fuzzy, put your dick away.

---

EDIT:  inb4 the raeg, I'm just pickin', but you getting horny over this, Fuzzy, is a "Does a bear shit in the woods?" scenario, no offense


----------



## ProjectD (May 24, 2010)

Hmmm....

Tobi has no idea what to say.


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Holy shit Fuzzy, put your dick away.



Whoa. He can do that?



Doomsquirrel said:


> Does a bear shit in the woods?



Yea they do. Bears tend to shit all over the place. (I know, I know you didn't really ask.)



ProjectD said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Tobi has no idea what to say.



Okay then?


----------



## Kreevox (May 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Whoa. He can do that?



It's really a matter "Why Would He" over "Can He"



Slyck said:


> Yea they do. Bears tend to shit all over the place. (I know, I know you didn't really ask.)
> 
> Okay then?



lol, I know about bears, i live in appalachian PA


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> It's really a matter "Why Would He" over "Can He"



XD The joy of cock!



Doomsquirrel said:


> lol, I know about bears, i live in appalachian PA



Lots on the east side of the mountains here too.


----------



## reallyprettysquirrel (May 24, 2010)

wat in the WIDE WORLD OF FURRY is a lombax???????????


----------



## Pliio8 (May 24, 2010)

reallyprettysquirrel said:


> wat in the WIDE WORLD OF FURRY is a lombax???????????



Google it. Deviantart it, just look lol...


----------

